# hcg help!!



## jackfowlerPT (Jun 18, 2014)

Had to post again as got no replies and it would be much appriciated lads......

I know its a dubatable topic taking hcg throughout or after cycle etc, but personally for me i got bad testicular atropy on my last cycle so ill be running it as of week 2 of my cycle (next week) at 500iu PW taken 250iu 2x PW! Last cycle i didnt run hcg through but used it for PCT i waited 2 weeks after my last shot of test E then ran hcg at 500iu ED for 10 days then nolva clomid as follows, 40/40/20/20 150/150/100/50/50.

My question is with me running HCG throughout cycle this time do i still follow the same pct protocol as just stated and if so should i drop the hcg on cycle same time as last shot of test e then wait the 2 weeks and run it 500iu ED for 10 days or run it throughout all the way up to 2 weeks after last shot then just bump it up to the 500iu ED for 10 days, hope that made sence?

Cheers lads.


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

No. If you've ran it on cycle don't run it during PCT.

Run it at as normal for 2 weeks after your last Test E injection. Then stop and start your Nolva and Clomid PCT.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

there is also no need to run your PCT that high either as follows:

Clomid 100/100/50/50

Nolva 20/20/20/20/20

Nolva 1 week longer than clomid


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

I run 2 x 500iu per week while i inject any substance, If i did not blast and cruise i would do my cycle then do 10 x 2000iu shots "E3D" while starting PCT

Have a look at the PWERPCT


----------



## jackfowlerPT (Jun 18, 2014)

Nuts said:


> there is also no need to run your PCT that high either as follows:
> 
> Clomid 100/100/50/50
> 
> ...


cheers lads i appriciate it! You might be able to help with 2 other things im not 100% clear on! 1, whats the crack with running nolva and nandrolone together is it a no no whilst on cycle as both dont mix well and for pct or is fine for pct jist not whilst on cycle! Think o read it has a negative affect on prog levels, i could be wrong..? 2. How long can you keep HCG in the fridge once mixed and would it be better to mix with steryl water or bac water, cheers mate...


----------

